# Prius 2nd gen - driver seat replacement suggestions?



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

I have a 2008 Prius (2nd Gen) with leather seats, but the driver's seat is really uncomfortable. After a few hours, my legs start to hurt. (I'm 6'4") The seat cushion is dying - it's getting pretty hard for a seat cushion and the leather is cracking.

Has anyone tried replacing the driver's seat with one from a different car or car model, or bought an aftermarket seat? Any other ideas? Enquiring backsides want to know, and soon! :cafe:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

https://priuschat.com/threads/lower-or-replace-drivers-seat.120146/
https://priuschat.com/threads/prius-drivers-seat-misery.60358/#post-827021


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> I have a 2008 Prius (2nd Gen) with leather seats, but the driver's seat is really uncomfortable. After a few hours, my legs start to hurt. (I'm 6'4") The seat cushion is dying - it's getting pretty hard for a seat cushion and the leather is cracking.
> 
> Has anyone tried replacing the driver's seat with one from a different car or car model, or bought an aftermarket seat? Any other ideas? Enquiring backsides want to know, and soon! :cafe:


On a lot of vehicles the driver and pax seat bottoms are the same. You just have to disassemble and reassemble them.

Let your passenger be the one uncomfortable...

JK, I'd be interested in a different seat for mine too. I'm going to eventually be using mine for more long distance driving. The Prius ride is not the most comfortable.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Recaro used to be a good upgrade, but I think government-ordered recalls put them out of business. I used a wedge-shaped memory foam cushion for trips that took more than an hour in my last Prius, a 2012 with the height adjustable seat. I had three over 16 years, and it wasn’t until the last couple of years that it bothered me, so it may be age related. I even get pain in one thigh when driving my Lexus on longer trips, and it’s a very comfortable car. If you could find a used Recaro seat and have it recovered to match it might help. Good luck.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Recaro used to be a good upgrade, but I think government-ordered recalls put them out of business. I used a wedge-shaped memory foam cushion for trips that took more than an hour in my last Prius, a 2012 with the height adjustable seat. I had three over 16 years, and it wasn't until the last couple of years that it bothered me, so it may be age related. I even get pain in one thigh when driving my Lexus on longer trips, and it's a very comfortable car. If you could find a used Recaro seat and have it recovered to match it might help. Good luck.


Wallets are a problem especially thick ones. Mine is about an inch and a half thick.

No bills, just a bunch of peoples business cards.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Its not like the old days where you could take a seat from some other car and just bolt it in....With all the sensors, air bags etc... seats these days are more less vehicle specific. 

If its a basic seat with none of that, maybe another Toyota seat will bolt into the Prius seat track if youre lucky! Toyota seats of that era are not very comfy though. 

Try throwing on a thick towel or a thick sheep skin cover?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You can easily replace all of your seats. It's called buying another vehicle.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

All good ideas, keep 'em coming!!!!

At least for now, I'm going to try spacers to raise the front of the seat, tucking a small pillow between seat and center console, and maybe cutting a foam pad custom shaped to my needs. But that's very temporary.



Illini said:


> You can easily replace all of your seats. It's called buying another vehicle.


Are you paying for the replacement car?

I'm a rideshare driver. That's why I have an 08 prius. I replaced a Cadillac SRX that blew an engine. There's nothing in the budget to replace the car again within a few months. Besides, other than the driver's seat, I actually like the car.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> https://priuschat.com/threads/lower-or-replace-drivers-seat.120146/
> https://priuschat.com/threads/prius-drivers-seat-misery.60358/#post-827021


These are old threads, when Recaro was still in business.☹ (I do realize the OP is driving an '08.)


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> These are old threads, when Recaro was still in business.☹


News flash. Recaro is still in business. They do aftermarket car seats, racing seats, OEM seats for higher end cars, and even gaming seats for the home video game market. They're far from out of business!

They're just really expensive!


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Chocoholic said:


> All good ideas, keep 'em coming!!!!
> 
> At least for now, I'm going to try spacers to raise the front of the seat, tucking a small pillow between seat and center console, and maybe cutting a foam pad custom shaped to my needs. But that's very temporary.
> 
> ...


You could aslo go to Toyota and see if the seat bottom cushion is still available, then have an upholstery shop install it for you (first find a shop that'll do it before you buy it though)

if the seat cover is all messed up though chances are they won't touch it cause of liability of it tearing etc...or maybe a shop can cut you a deal and do a new seat bottom / cover.

I have yet to find a decent shop i nHawaii though.....

If you have a base no air bag seat / just power sliding or manual seats....best bet though is find the same type of seat in a junkyard! id shy away from junkyard seats if you need air bags etc though... might have to even reprogram them with al lthat electronic stuf.....



Chocoholic said:


> News flash. Recaro is still in business. They do aftermarket car seats, racing seats, OEM seats for higher end cars, and even gaming seats for the home video game market. They're far from out of business!
> 
> They're just really expensive!


I never found them comfy though! They are great for holding you in place!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> Are you paying for the replacement car?
> 
> I'm a rideshare driver. That's why I have an 08 prius. I replaced a Cadillac SRX that blew an engine. There's nothing in the budget to replace the car again within a few months. Besides, other than the driver's seat, I actually like the car.


Yes. Tell the seller to send me the invoice.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Illini said:


> Yes. Tell the seller to send me the invoice.


No problem! I'll have them send you the prepayment invoice. What's the address?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> No problem! I'll have them send you the prepayment invoice. What's the address?


1600 Pennsylvania Ave. NW
Washington, DC 20500


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

There are shops that can reupholster the seat, it won’t be cheap but if you find the right shop they should be able to put some upgrades like better foam or something in the seat


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> News flash. Recaro is still in business. They do aftermarket car seats, racing seats, OEM seats for higher end cars, and even gaming seats for the home video game market. They're far from out of business!
> 
> They're just really expensive!


I humbly apologize. The way the headline I read made it sound I thought it meant all car seats, but it was actually referring to child car seats. Color me embarrassed.&#129318;&#127996;‍♂


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I humbly apologize. The way the headline I read made it sound I thought it meant all car seats, but it was actually referring to child car seats. Color me embarrassed.&#129318;&#127996;‍♂


No big. Easy mistake to make. You're forgiven. BTW, what color would that be? Blue? Green? Maybe purple? :wink:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> Wallets are a problem especially thick ones. Mine is about an inch and a half thick.
> 
> No bills, just a bunch of peoples business cards.


My doc told me to not sit on a wallet for more than five minutes. They make wallets that go in your front pocket. He also told me to get out and walk every hour.
I used to set a timer on my phone .. I'd just get out and stretch and lean on the fender and walk a few feet .. every hour.
Doing those two simple things made a BIG difference.

Also, a good upholstery guy could rebuild a seat for you in a couple days.
And it might be well worth it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> The Prius ride is not the most comfortable.


I have no words for precious priuses.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

At PriusChat forum, member Victorio Mo wrote this. He replaced the seat with Camry hybrid 2008. He welcome to other member to ask how he has done in detail.

Here how he wrote..

all.
it's wider but fit, from the same year Camry Hybrid.
I research air bag issue to be the same type, and connectors are the same, so i took a shot.
Never tested it though -). We have such funny anecdote about this:
in arm store:
- do you bullet proof vests handle direct Kalashnikov shots ?
- I believe so, because nobody come back to us with complaints...









There is one extra "unknown" wire coming into original Camry seat power connector power, my research showed that it's not belong to air bag so I didn't worry about it. with other 2 power is fine.
After install all panel indicators are fine.
You can check some photos I started with:

CamryGo
some connection are in:
CamryGo

But of course you need to redo legs as they are won't fit to existing holes, actually in the bar you can see blocked holes which fit Camry seat, but I can't use them as they are just empty without nuts.
So the project is not for everybody, includes:
-1. Get MS in mechanical engineering (kidding), but it actually helps to see how it load it to be distributed in event of crash. Looking at original legs you can see that in such event it should absorb some energy and bend .
0. I used masking tape on middle console to mark original seat contours, in my case I want it lower, little bit further from steering wheel and "more" horizontal.
Steps inludes:
1a. Bought Driver Seat from Camry hybrid 2008 in dismantle shop $150.
1b. Remove (drill out, grind out) 3 of 4 legs, they are fastened and welded 4 hrs
2. Do all fitting/measuring, I actually made a stand for original seat, with all wholes to make it easy. 10 hrs
3. Order new legs from your local Steel Works ($100) . Blue prints are ready.
4. Order Grade 8 bolts for legs
5. Go to you local body shop to weld 3 legs (which were already bolted)
6. Install it.
7. Connect DC, I'll snake wire from good terminal and connect it with fuse.

During my work I listenedd a lot of legalez stuff which I hate, so I encourage all to drop it in this post, let's go technical . It's purely DYI project for joy, you run away from your wife and enjoy.
I'm not sure how your insurance will look at it if something happaned, but I see that people bying aftermarket seats on ebay.

Right now I have DC on cigarette lighter connector which I plug into existing socket or externally into jumper.
I drive only myself my car, so don't concern too much about it but of course still want to do it right.
I plan to to dedicated wire with 40A to feed it.

Also please note that you will have passenger behind you: Camry rails go further into legging area so it might be not confy for them. And it looks like in Nascar car little bit, not cosmetically sound.

You can contact me PM if anything else.

Best
Mario

https://priuschat.com/threads/prius-2008-power-seat-electric.134493/#post-1919474


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> I have a 2008 Prius (2nd Gen) with leather seats, but the driver's seat is really uncomfortable. After a few hours, my legs start to hurt. (I'm 6'4") The seat cushion is dying - it's getting pretty hard for a seat cushion and the leather is cracking.
> 
> Has anyone tried replacing the driver's seat with one from a different car or car model, or bought an aftermarket seat? Any other ideas? Enquiring backsides want to know, and soon! :cafe:


premium sheepskin seat cover will got over ur existing seat and make it comfortable again. You'll want to go high end and it'll have to be over 24mm or higher if you can get it. Harder to find 28mm thick sheepskin covers. Most high quality universal fit ones will be 24mm and that pretty soft enough. Customs can be 26mm and 28mm like the guys below that do 28mm. However I think you can find ones in ur country for cheaper with reputable quality too.

I had the same problem you had when I bought a sedan that I no longer drive but the seat were very hard and uncomfortable. Went to the local auto store and bought a 24mm and the best universal seat cover they had in the store and throw that on it was over a 200% improvement in comfort.

https://www.wildram.com.au/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

On an uber drivers budget...

Get a generic seat cover then cut up a mattress pad and double thick it and put it between the seat cover and the carseat.


So $20-30 for the seat cover and $20 for a twin sized mattress pad to stuff it with.



Should be a $40-50 project to make your seat a hell of a lot more comfortable.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NicFit said:


> There are shops that can reupholster the seat, it won't be cheap but if you find the right shop they should be able to put some upgrades like better foam or something in the seat





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> On an uber drivers budget...
> 
> Get a generic seat cover then cut up a mattress pad and double thick it and put it between the seat cover and the carseat.
> 
> ...


If you have a mexican shop do it
Make sure the dont stuff w horseshit
@Stevie The magic Unicorn is the man


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you have a mexican shop do it
> Make sure the dont stuff w horseshit
> @Stevie The magic Unicorn is the man


You can either do it right and pay or do it cheap and shitty.

On that POS car of the OPs I recommend spending as little as possible on that car. Replacing the seat is not advised.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

observer said:


> Wallets are a problem especially thick ones. Mine is about an inch and a half thick.
> 
> No bills, just a bunch of peoples business cards.


sounds like you are getting a sciatic nerve problem. Get one of these and take everything out of your back pockets the stuff in your pockets is compressing your sciatic nerve. I used the one like Amazon's I was a bus driver for 20 years.
https://www.google.com/search?q=sci...i8i13i30l4.14381j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I just put my wallet in the front pocket, I KNOW... weird right?

But it doesn't cause issues, like feeling i'm leaning to the right or left without my wallet

Or you can just be all cool, and go for a Fanny pack.






Side note.. Not a bad concealment location for a firearm while working.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

This is OP's issue..









Here is one Prius owner's solution.


















https://priuschat.com/threads/prius-drivers-seat-misery.60358/#post-827255


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I just put my wallet in the front pocket, I KNOW... weird right?
> 
> But it doesn't cause issues, like feeling i'm leaning to the right or left without my wallet
> 
> ...


Doc told me ... if you feel where the wallet is hitting your ass ... it is _*right*_ on the hip bone. It lifts that bone at least an inch higher than the other one.
That causes a left curve on the lower back, and a right curve on the upper back, which causes the head and neck to be off.
Very bad.

Don't sit on a wallet more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> I have a 2008 Prius (2nd Gen) with leather seats, but the driver's seat is really uncomfortable. After a few hours, my legs start to hurt. (I'm 6'4") The seat cushion is dying - it's getting pretty hard for a seat cushion and the leather is cracking.
> 
> Has anyone tried replacing the driver's seat with one from a different car or car model, or bought an aftermarket seat? Any other ideas? Enquiring backsides want to know, and soon! :cafe:


Take out the driver seat and replace with the passenger front seat.

Riders are not supposed to ride in the front anyway, and with the passenger seat missing, it makes it easier to say I can't take 4.
(But they'll still try. "we'll all squeeze in the back")


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> I have a 2008 Prius (2nd Gen) with leather seats, but the driver's seat is really uncomfortable. After a few hours, my legs start to hurt. (I'm 6'4") The seat cushion is dying - it's getting pretty hard for a seat cushion and the leather is cracking.
> 
> Has anyone tried replacing the driver's seat with one from a different car or car model, or bought an aftermarket seat? Any other ideas? Enquiring backsides want to know, and soon! :cafe:


I don't know what my 2014 Prius V is but I'm so sick of this car. 
They're made for little or "average" people. 
The only seat I'm going to look for is the dealer seat when I sign the docs for a new vehicle.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Big Lou said:


> They're made for little or "average" people.


Not average Americans.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Have you tried sitting on a cushion? My Mitsubishi outlander seat kills me but it is fine with a cushion on the seat.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> I have a 2008 Prius (2nd Gen) with leather seats, but the driver's seat is really uncomfortable. After a few hours, my legs start to hurt. (I'm 6'4") The seat cushion is dying - it's getting pretty hard for a seat cushion and the leather is cracking.
> 
> Has anyone tried replacing the driver's seat with one from a different car or car model, or bought an aftermarket seat? Any other ideas? Enquiring backsides want to know, and soon! :cafe:


Good lord ... 6'4" in a prius?!

Dude with only live once. You spend a big chunk of your life on the road. Treat your body (in this case your buttocks) with some respect. You dont need a full size sedan, and Im sure there are other economical auto options that will make you feel more comfortable and still save some gas money.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Have you tried sitting on a cushion? My Mitsubishi outlander seat kills me but it is fine with a cushion on the seat.


Yes. Made me sit too high and didn't really help.


k4ever said:


> Good lord ... 6'4" in a prius?!
> 
> Dude with only live once. You spend a big chunk of your life on the road. Treat your body (in this case your buttocks) with some respect. You dont need a full size sedan, and Im sure there are other economical auto options that will make you feel more comfortable and still save some gas money.


Other than the seat comfort, I'm fine in the Prius. Yes, it has the problem of the lack of a telescoping steering wheel, but so does just about every other car out there. I have sufficient headroom (without an extra cushion) and, surprisingly, I don't have to put the seat all the way back and there's plenty of room for whoever sits behind me. Even more room for them in my prius than there was in my Cadillac SRX. Go figure.

So, once I sort out the seat, I'm fine with the Prius for a couple years.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> Yes. Made me sit too high and didn't really help.
> 
> Other than the seat comfort, I'm fine in the Prius. Yes, it has the problem of the lack of a telescoping steering wheel, but so does just about every other car out there. I have sufficient headroom (without an extra cushion) and, surprisingly, I don't have to put the seat all the way back and there's plenty of room for whoever sits behind me. Even more room for them in my prius than there was in my Cadillac SRX. Go figure.
> 
> So, once I sort out the seat, I'm fine with the Prius for a couple years.


I'm 6'2" and I also hate the passenger seat that sits high. It does not adjust up or down.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> I'm 6'2" and I also hate the passenger seat that sits high. It does not adjust up or down.


All the responses got me thinking about a hybrid between two of the solutions. Given the two explanations (one carves up the feet from the Prius seat and mounts it on the Corolla seat, another swaps parts from a Camry seat) I'm thinking it might be possible to create a "hybrid" Prius-Corolla-Camry seat using the controls and mechanisms as well as the cushions and covers from two or all three to assemble a comfortable power seat that will bolt in. Apparently, a lot of the parts are common to all the seats. I have a lot of research to do.

BUT, keep the ideas coming here! I'm getting a lot out of it! :biggrin:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Go down to your nearest dealer's parts counter and see if the seat from a 4th gen car will fit a 2nd gen car. Maybe long shot due to electronics but I can testify that the cloth seats in the Gen 4 car are great.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Go down to your nearest dealer's parts counter and see if the seat from a 4th gen car will fit a 2nd gen car. Maybe long shot due to electronics but I can testify that the cloth seats in the Gen 4 car are great.


Unless the seats look identical, they won't be considered as a fit by the dealer. They'll go by part numbers and if the seats are different looking, the part numbers are different as well.

Unless he is lucky and gets a parts guy that just happens to know a guy, who knows a guys brother's sister's uncles cousin's friend who did this swap.

Best bet is to find cars in the junkyard and play around and see if they'll bolt up. that or check out the mounting brackets...if anything MAYBE the seats have the same bolt pattern and you can bolt the tracks to the new seats.

This was the cases on 80s - 90s GM cars.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> Unless he is lucky and gets a parts guy that just happens to know a guy, who knows a guys brother's sister's uncles cousin's friend who did this swap.


I bet that guy hangs out on a Prius forum somewhere. &#129300;

All joking aside, I'm surprised nobody on this forum has come up with a really good seat swap/mod solution. Especially given the number of drivers with Prii (Priuses?)


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

If it's only a pad issue on the seat and not a width issue, why don't you drive it down to LA. There's plenty of shops that do reupholstering, which I would imagine they would also replace the padding. Obviously I don't have any addresses on hand I'm on the road, but it might be something to look into


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I had leather added through the dealer, Carson Toyota, on my 2012 Plug-in. The sales or service people might be able to give you the name of the vendor. They did a great job, working with the airbag, etc. Sorry, I have no record of them because it was done before I ever saw the car.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Talk to an auto reupholster. If you can't find that try an custom auto body shop. These guy can get anything made to fit what you want. Carid.com look here they have all kinds of seats to fit your car


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

A couple of things is best. Get rid of the wallet. Lock in glove box. Same problem with all cars. Sore ass. Get a new seat cushion from ebay. Dealer will be high.new seat cushion will be 12 years newer.if you have leg or foot problems. 2 things. 
Wear boots say scheecker and compression socks for good blood flow..get out and exercise every few hours ....I had an 08 with 308k miles . I have an Altima. 2015 same shit different pain on long days. Now I got Van's last 4 years. Wallet if big problem. And leg pains more as you sit high...


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Chocoholic said:


> I bet that guy hangs out on a Prius forum somewhere. &#129300;
> 
> All joking aside, I'm surprised nobody on this forum has come up with a really good seat swap/mod solution. Especially given the number of drivers with Prii (Priuses?)


Prii??...Priuses??&#8230;.are not like an enthusiast car and Im guessing most drivers are not the type to do mods etc... I work on older Firebirds / camaros so that community has forums about mods etc.. .I think most Uber drivers just accept the car as is and drive it...I do the same with my daily lol

However, there is probably Prius forums....maybe you can check it out and be like "this seat sucks, what can I do??" and I'll bet people who are enthusiasts for the Prius will chime in!

Actualyl thats a good idea...check out Prius forums and see if they have answers!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lots of seats can be mounted to that frame. Changing seats is easy if you are handy, the seat just has to sit in the well. 

Both Goober and Gryft have a clause disqualifying cars with different seats however so if you drive in an area with annual inspections, you will need to find a close replacement.

I bet on the Prius forum there is a list of seats that are the easiest to transplant.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> I bet that guy hangs out on a Prius forum somewhere. &#129300;
> 
> All joking aside, I'm surprised nobody on this forum has come up with a really good seat swap/mod solution. Especially given the number of drivers with Prii (Priuses?)


Good luck in your swap. Hope it works for you.

Me.....This is my second Prius and I'll take a break from Toyota. I do want to stay with at least a hybrid or an all electric. I have time before I hit the road, so I'll do my homework. I really have my eye on the 2022 VW Buzz all electric VW nostalgic bus. If the stats are true and the range is what they say it is, I may just wait.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> Good luck in your swap. Hope it works for you.
> 
> Me.....This is my second Prius and I'll take a break from Toyota. I do want to stay with at least a hybrid or an all electric. I have time before I hit the road, so I'll do my homework. I really have my eye on the 2022 VW Buzz all electric VW nostalgic bus. If the stats are true and the range is what they say it is, I may just wait.
> 
> View attachment 533429


Like it hope it come in a gas or hybrid.dont like all electric where I live we have no place to plug in at home


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

sumidaj said:


> Prii??...Priuses??&#8230;.are not like an enthusiast car and Im guessing most drivers are not the type to do mods etc... I work on older Firebirds / camaros so that community has forums about mods etc.. .I think most Uber drivers just accept the car as is and drive it...I do the same with my daily lol
> 
> However, there is probably Prius forums....maybe you can check it out and be like "this seat sucks, what can I do??" and I'll bet people who are enthusiasts for the Prius will chime in!
> 
> Actualyl thats a good idea...check out Prius forums and see if they have answers!


You might get a kick out of this thread at PriusChat.com
https://priuschat.com/threads/firebrid-the-prius-v-powered-hybrid-convertible.180883/
It's a long thread, with frequently off topic comments, so you can search for member Bill the Engineer and select his posts. OTOH, if you're a Firebird purist, it may just p*** you off.&#129324;&#128514;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Will one of these fit?


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Will one of these fit?
> View attachment 533493
> View attachment 533494


I suppose I could make them fit, but there would be problems. Too expensive, takes up too much room behind the driver, and I'd keep falling asleep behind the wheel. :cafe:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Chocoholic said:


> I suppose I could make them fit, but there would be problems. Too expensive, takes up too much room behind the driver, and I'd keep falling asleep behind the wheel. :cafe:


Seriously though, its an 08? Who much longer will it be eligible for uber?

I'm sure you could pick up one at a junk yard fairly easily out there in CA. Weren't 75% of the cars on the road in 08 prisuses? 
Looks like 04-09 will fit.

I'd check a few junk yards.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Seriously though, its an 08? Who much longer will it be eligible for uber?
> 
> I'm sure you could pick up one at a junk yard fairly easily out there in CA. Weren't 75% of the cars on the road in 08 prisuses?
> Looks like 04-09 will fit.
> ...


There are, but why waste money replacing a bad seat with a bad seat?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Chocoholic said:


> There are, but why waste money replacing a bad seat with a bad seat?


Well obviously you'd have to find one in good shape. 
This is assuming a new/almost new OEM seat was satisfactory.

A quick Google search shows several. Complete sets too, $450


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You might get a kick out of this thread at PriusChat.com
> https://priuschat.com/threads/firebrid-the-prius-v-powered-hybrid-convertible.180883/
> It's a long thread, with frequently off topic comments, so you can search for member Bill the Engineer and select his posts. OTOH, if you're a Firebird purist, it may just p*** you off.&#129324;&#128514;


THAT takes some talent to make!!!! Wow


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Like it hope it come in a gas or hybrid.dont like all electric where I live we have no place to plug in at home


I'm lucky where I live when it comes to 220 vts. It won't take much to install the power I need to supply the charger. 
The Ford C-Max in our family uses a regular 110 outlet, but for the full on E cars we'll need the juice.


----------



## Legendary Status (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> My doc told me to not sit on a wallet for more than five minutes. They make wallets that go in your front pocket. He also told me to get out and walk every hour.
> I used to set a timer on my phone .. I'd just get out and stretch and lean on the fender and walk a few feet .. every hour.
> Doing those two simple things made a BIG difference.
> 
> ...


It's not the wallet, it's your b*tt plug. No more than 5 min next time, kay?


----------

